# what a week I had last week!!!!



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Feb 9, 2010)

As the title states I had a bad week last week! 

Tuesday I crashed the car driving home from work in the snow. Wrote the car off! Luckily I was unhurt just very shook up! I went up to the hospital to get checked out as I am pregnant. I was seen on the gynae ward by a very nice Doctor who arranged a scan for me. 

I had my scan on Thursday last week. All looked good with bubs. Got to have a good look at bubs, saw bub's heartbeat. I was put at 10wks 1day last thursday so am 11wks tomorrow. 

Then on thursday afternoon I had a massive Hypo and ended up being completely out of it and fitting! I cannot remember much of what happened only have bits that I have been told about. I kind of remember being taken into the ambulance then I went again in the ambulance. The ambulance was here for ages! Next thing I remember I woke up in Resus in A&E. My mum told me they rushed me into a cubicle shouted for a Doctor then next thing they rushed me into Resus. I was given glucose to bring my blood sugar levels up and had my sugars monitored frequently. I was transferred to the Medical Assessment Unit where I spent the night. I had to have my blood sugars monitored every hour and was not allowed my fast acting insulin. I had my other insulin but not as much as I usually take. Thankfully my sugars are now more stable. Thankfully my OH was at home. He dialled 999 quickly and got me the help I needed. 
I scared a few people (not intentionally) 

I am now just wiped out, I am so so so tired even if I have not done anything.
I have 2 weeks off work with a sicknote from my GP. 

Hoping that I do not have that happen again!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my dear, what an awful week for you! I do hope that things settle down now and that nothing like this happens again. Did they give a reason for the hypo, or do they just put it down to your levels lfuctuating due to pregnancy?


----------



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Feb 9, 2010)

Was not given any reasons for the Hypo. I think it was because I took my insulin before my lunch was ready but I never ate lunch as I do not remember my husband serving lunch up. 

They do not think it has had an effect on the pregnancy. I am hoping it has not. I am seeing the diabetic specialists this week in combined clinic.


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2010)

Goodness sorry to hear of your week how terrible for all concerned, hope this week is a lot less stressful for you x *hugs*


----------



## allisonb (Feb 10, 2010)

Poor you, what a terrible time you've had!  Don't worry about the baby during severe hypo's.  I'm pregnant at the moment and things haven't been too bad hypo wise but in my last pregnancy I did have a severe one, and like you ended up fitting and in hospital.  Docs told me that baby wouldn't suffer at all, and she didn't, she is now an extremely healthy 2 year old!

Keep an eye on those levels though....it's hard I know as things can change so much so quicly whilst you're pregnant.

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 10, 2010)

That must have been very scary for you and your OH I hope they forgive you for you scaring them. Just wanted to say congratulations on the pregnancy too. Hope the clinic appointment goes well.

Emma x


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow what a week indeed! How scary for you i'm glad your ok now & have a couple of weeks off work to recover from it all!! Congratulations on the pregnancy though!


----------



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had another hypo today. Not as low as last weeks but my OH told me I was going off in a similar way to last week. However I did not feel any different. He thought he was going to have to dial 999 again!  
I am so scared as I do not seem to have any awareness of hypo's happening. My blood sugar dropped to 1.7. I had lucozade and dinner then it went to 11.2. 

I am seeing diabetic lot tomorrow I am going to have to talk to them and see what I need to do. I am not safe to do anything especially drive if I am having lots of hypos more so when I am not aware of them. 

I work with diabetics and one of them told me her blood sugar levels went from hypo to hyperglycaemic very quickly in early pregnancy. 

I am hoping once I hit 2nd trimester they settle down. 

I am really tired too! I have no energy at the moment. Not sure whether that is pregnancy related or due to my diabetes!


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi
Sorry to hear you still having a bad time! I have been told at clinic that you are more likely to have severe hypos in early pregnancy & lose warning signs . Has your team mentioned reducing your insulin? (i've reduced mine by 8u in 2 weeks) My team are wanting me to test at least hourly, so that i catch hypos. They also wanted my husband to be able to give me glucogon injection incase of severe hypo. Have you got this at home incase your husband needs to give you it? & supplies of hypostop? The tiredness could also be related to pregnancy & hypos also knock me out & make me feel rubbish.
Hopefully your team will be supportive & be able to help you!!
I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Feb 11, 2010)

I have had my insulin put back to set doses now! hoping it does not cause me to go the other way! 
I have been given a pescription for glucagon injections and the gel stuff you can put in the mouth so I have something to use should I go as hypo as I did last week (hopin I don't) 

I am monitoring my sugars more often anyway and will just see how I go. 

Got to give my husband the good news that he may have to inject me if I get to the stage I did last week. 

Diabetic nurse said she didn't know I had been in with the hypo! communication is fantastic! 

Have to have my retinas screened too! waiting for that appointment! Seeing them again next week and have a long list of numbers so I can hopefully contact one of them if I have problems. 

Hoping that once I hit the 2nd trimester my levels settle. They have said that I am not to drive at the moment either. I am not due to only having a hire car and I am not allowed to drive that. Will probably be able to get another sick note from work to take me to that 2nd trimester and hopefully more stable BS levels.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 11, 2010)

Emma - just saw your thread.  SOrry you are having such a rough time.  I have been having a number of scary lows too (woken up at 1.8 twice now) but not as bad as you, that must have been frightening.  I have been told lows dont affect the baby.  My husband has been shown how to use a glucagon kit, and I have warned my work collegues that I am lowing my hypo awareness.  I too feel like driving is not a good idea at the moment.  I hope this stage passes in a couple of weeks.

How are you feeling now?  Are you feeling any less wiped out.  The normal pregnancy tiredness combined with a lack of sleep from hypos has turned me into a zombie.


----------



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Feb 12, 2010)

Not feeling too good this morning! BS levels were 3.6 pre breakfast. I had my 4units at breakfast time had weetabix and an hour later BS was registering 2.0 No idea why this is like this. Had some things to eat to try and bring it up. 

Tiredness is no better either I am feeling really tired this morning. Hoping things get better in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 12, 2010)

ouch, have you had some fruit juice or something to sort out the hypo?  Hope you are feeling better.  I think part of our problem is we are so worried about high levels and rebounds from hypos that we are now maybe not treating the hypos enough.   It is so hard to get the balance right.


----------



## Chrissie (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope you managed to sort out your hypo's! I've had a bad day of hypo's too today  I had a 2.4 before lunch i managed to bring them up to 6.1, i had 5u for lunch 2 hours later they were 2.1 & took over an hour to get them above 4!
I think Rachel's right about being scared of over correcting & bouncing up high, but the hypo's without pattern or reason are sooooooo frustrating!! & it's scary that the warning signs are going . 
Take care & i hope you start to feel better soon x


----------

